# Kempston 99000 Template guide kit



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if this kit will fit my Makita RP2301? Would I also need the Makita
template guide #321492-3?

Harry? 

Thanks for any help!

Rod


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't answer your question but the first thing that struck me about that set is the collars have different lengths. Now why would they go do that? I've used different collars on the same template and this would force me to use the thicker template material. Just yesterday I used 2 different collars on the same template. I like my Woodriver (Woodcraft) collar set because it doesn't force me to think about that. 

By the way, it's fairly easy to make a base that takes any collar (though PC makes the most sense).


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the Milescraft set but was looking for a different alternative as I don't always keep the Milescraft base on the router.

I went ahead and ordered the Kempston set. Looking further on the Amazon "questions" page, a user commented the set worked without the Makita adapter... We shall see!


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

As an update, I received the kit but the adapter will not fit the Makita router. I went ahead and ordered the OEM adapter and it fits like it should. The Kempston must be machined out of spec, as it looks like it should fit but the circumference is a tad too large. I haven't spent much time trying to modify it, but I wanted to warn anyone to be aware of the issue.


----------

